# Carrickfergus, Shipmasters



## josephkay (Jan 29, 2010)

Hellow.
I am looking for information on two Ship-masters from Carrickfergus Northern Ireland. "Hugh Jack" b,1848 Master of the barque, Aboukir Bay, through the 1880's.
Also "John Leg" b,1851 master of the full rigged ship Star of Russia also through the 1880's.
Both ships and masters were involved in the California grain trade.
Any information on either men I would be interested in, and especially a photograph, I have come across a few images of the Star of Russia, but none of the Aboukir Bay.

Here's hoping. JK


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Both men have seagoing records in Lloyds Captains Register.
JACK, Hugh b. Carrickfergus, Antrim 1847 Certificate number.87562 qualified Belfast 1873
vol.8 1873; vol.21 1874-1877, 1879; vol.35 1880, 1883-1886; vol.50 1888- 1890; vol.68 1901; vol.80 1906

LEGG, John b. Carrickfergus 1851 (1857 vol.81) Certificate number93990 (93996 vol.81) quailifiedLondon 1876
vol.21 1876-1878; vol.36 1880-1882, 1884-1887; vol.51 1889-1892, 1894- 1895; vol.66 1896-1898, 1900; vol.81 no voyages listed.

LCR can be viewed for free at London Metropolitan Archives or for a fee from the Martime History Archives at the Memorial University of Newfoundland.
Lloyd's Captains Registers, 1851-1948. 60 reels of microfilm.
Registers containing an alphabetical list of certified masters, giving place and date of birth, the port and date of examination, the names of the ships in which he has served, whether he was master or mate, subsequent to the examination. To search the registers we require the approximate dates of service or the date of birth. The cost to search this colection is $40.00 per hour (one hour minimum charge). The search may take up to two hours. 
Contact via
https://www.mun.ca/mha/about.php

Once you have details of their seagoing careers as Masters. You can then follow up your research via crew agreements and logbooks.

regards 
Roger


----------



## josephkay (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Roger, im sorry ive neglected to follow up my queery, yes I was aware of the Captains Registers, but thank you for looking up both men whose names came up in research on a book im working on.

Regards Joe.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

Cananyonetell me if Capt. Jim hunter is still going I sailed with him in denholms a really good guy kev.


----------

